
MacOS Sierra hints at support of ARM CPUs - n1000
http://www.idownloadblog.com/2016/09/30/macos-sierra-code-suggests-apple-could-replace-intel-in-macs-with-custom-arm-chips/
======
DerekL
This doesn't mean anything. That file in the macOS SDK previously contained
defines for ARM processors, so this is nothing new.

Even though Mac doesn't run on ARM right now, it includes defines for ARM so
that you can write code that portable between macOS and iOS. It turns out that
this header is identical on both platforms. In fact, they're the same exact
file:

    
    
        derek$ pwd
        /Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms
        derek$ diff MacOSX.platform/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX.sdk/usr/include/mach/machine.h \
            iPhoneOS.platform/Developer/SDKs/iPhoneOS.sdk/usr/include/mach/machine.h
        derek$ ls -i MacOSX.platform/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX.sdk/usr/include/mach/machine.h \
            iPhoneOS.platform/Developer/SDKs/iPhoneOS.sdk/usr/include/mach/machine.h
        38663969 MacOSX.platform/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX.sdk/usr/include/mach/machine.h
        38663969 iPhoneOS.platform/Developer/SDKs/iPhoneOS.sdk/usr/include/mach/machine.h
    

There must be a symlink in there somewhere.

------
n1000
I am not sure if this is (only) about new Macs. But imagine the iPad running
macOS. That could be interesting...

